

Still a substantial design problem remains with Google+ - petar
http://popalg.org/google+-design-problem

======
afiler
The problem of blasting out non-relevant messages to friends/followers/people
who have you in a circle also occurs with Twitter and Facebook. Twitterers
often solve this by opening more accounts and separating "my cat coughed up a
hairball" and "I just wrote some awesome new app"-type posts into different
accounts. Is there a way this is solved on Facebook? It seems like the closest
practical solution is to start a group (that ends up primarily being dominated
by its creator).

As Google+ is more focused on having a "real name" like Facebook is, will
throwaway accounts work as well? The suggestion in this article is
interesting, though I'd worry about excessive UI complexity. Then again, if
Google were to let you create multiple accounts that ended up as sub-accounts
(or just call them "roles" as in the article), one could elect to either
follow an entire person or just one of their particular roles (if multiple
roles exist).

